# Best books about the (applications) of the law



## Mayflower (Apr 16, 2009)

I know that most reformed theologions hold to the view that the law of Mosos is the rule of a believer. At this moment iam leaning more to the view of John Reisinger, Luther, Kohlbrugge. J.C. Philpot en Huntington whom believes that it is not the law of moses which is our NT rule of life, but it is the Law of Christ which is ruling us, which is much broader than only the law of Moses.

Iam not asking this to defend this position, but i want to understand were the real differences is, because when i talk with those whom hold to the reformed view that the law of Moses is our rule of life, i don't see any differeness concerning the practical christian life (maybe except with the sabbath). 

So does anyone knows a very good and detailed book were the law of moses had been explained for the practical christian life.
Any titels are welcome.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally don't like refering to any law in the scriptures as Moses' or any other man's law. It's not and never was Moses' Law. It's God's Law.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2009)

Also recommend Thomas Watson's Ten Commandments


----------



## ww (Apr 16, 2009)

Amazon.com: God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology: Michael Horton: Books

I recommend this book as an introduction to where the Law and the Covenant of Works, Sinaitic Covenant, and Covenant of Grace coincide and how it applies to those of us who are now not under the Law but under Grace.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, by the "law of Moses," Reformed theology basically believes that, this side of the cross, is meant the Ten Commandments as the summary of God's moral law. This is what Christians adhere to - *not* as a means of salvation but, *after* salvation, as the believer's moral code.

As for the rest of the "law of Moses," the civil laws disappeared with the nation of Israel in the first century AD; the ceremonial laws were completely fulfilled by Jesus Christ in His incarnation, life, teachings, miracles, death, resurrection, and asencion.

So, for the Christian, the "law of Moses" consists of the Ten Commandments as his or her rule of life, after salvation.


----------



## ww (Apr 16, 2009)

In many ways Christ's exposition of the Ten Commandments makes it even harder to follow as He focused on the Heart not just actions which would violate His Law. As we were observing the Lord's Supper this past Sunday the Pastor reminded us that there were probably some in the room who committed adultery this past week, some who committed murder but we can repent and have our Faith strengthened through partaking of the Lord's Supper.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Apr 16, 2009)

Check out "True Bounds of Christian Freedom" by Samuel Bolton. I loved the book and I'm sure you will too.

Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## A.J. (Apr 17, 2009)

I also recommend Dr. Sam Waldron's "A Critical Introduction to New Covenant Theology"

http://www.samwaldron.us/pdfs/NCTIntro1.pdf

http://www.samwaldron.us/pdfs/NCTIntro2.pdf

http://www.samwaldron.us/pdfs/NCTIntro3.pdf

http://www.samwaldron.us/pdfs/NCTIntro4.pdf

You might want to check the articles from this website too. 

http://www.biblelighthouse.com/covenants/nct.htm


----------



## DTK (Apr 17, 2009)

I think John Reisinger's view of God's holy law is skewed.

One of the classic works on the subject is _The Revelation of Law in Scripture_ by Patrick Fairbairn.

DTK


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 17, 2009)

Try John Colquhoun's The Law and the Gospel.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Apr 17, 2009)

William Swan Plumer, "The Law of God" is a great and very practical exposition of the Law in the life of the believer.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as application of the 10 commandments goes, J. Douma's "The Ten Commandments: Manual for the Christian Life" is excellent, with many discussions of modern dilemmas and the answer of God's laws to them.


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 18, 2009)

DTK said:


> I think John Reisinger's view of God's holy law is skewed.
> 
> One of the classic works on the subject is _The Revelation of Law in Scripture_ by Patrick Fairbairn.
> 
> DTK



Can you explained me why John Reisinger view of Gods Holy Law is skewed ?

I know that there are many whom labeled J. Reisinger as a antinomion, but i think that those whom are accusing him of that, have not really read Reisinger of that. 
The great reformed theologion Kohlbrugge was also accussed as being an antinomion, just like J.C. Philpot, Gadsby, HUntington and many others. But if you read about their lives and read the sermons it has nothing to do with antinomionism, but a life lived by the Law of Christ.

Iam really rethinking my view on the Law, and i becoming now more convince that these men and Reisinger made error with the distinction the made between the OT moral law of God and the NT Law of Christ, but to label them as antinomion is a false accusation.

What about the new book of John Frame : the christian life ? As i understood it's also about the law of the christian life ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## DTK (Apr 18, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> DTK said:
> 
> 
> > I think John Reisinger's view of God's holy law is skewed.
> ...



I think that he (John Reisinger) drives a wedge between God's law revealed to Moses and what he terms "the law of Christ." I don't believe God has two laws, one for Moses and another for Christ. When the Lord Jesus gave us (what has come to be called) "the sermon on the mount," he wasn't abrogating the law given to Moses; rather, He was disabusing it of the encrustments of the false traditions of the teachers of His day, and exegeting the true spiritual nature of the law in all of its beauty and abiding truth. One of the great blessings of the New Covenant, according to Jeremiah 31:33, is God's promise to put his law in our minds and to write it on our hearts. 

Now, to be sure, I'm not interested into getting into a debate. I was only trying to express my disagreement with him. I have not only read the man's work, but I've heard him preach many times.

Please notice, though, what I did *not* say. I never said Mr. John Reisinger is an antinomian. Moreover, when it comes to people, I love this dear man, and have profited from his ministry immensely.

Now, then, I gave you what I think is one of the classic works dealing with God's law. 

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 18, 2009)

DTK said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > DTK said:
> ...



Thanks David for your comments!
The comment about antinomion was a general statement, not personally towards you.

I can follow you in what you said and about that God has not two laws, one for Moses and another for Christ, and iam becoming more and more convince about this view as you discribed.

Are you familair with the book of Frame : The christian life ?


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 18, 2009)

Theogenes said:


> Try John Colquhoun's The Law and the Gospel.


Thanks, i just orderd this one!


----------



## ww (Apr 18, 2009)

> But every preacher who preached the gospel has been accused of this! They have all been accused of “antinomianism.” I would say to all preachers: If your preaching of salvation has not been misunderstood in that way, then you had better examine your sermons again, and you had better make sure that you really are preaching the salvation that is proclaimed in the New Testament. Martin Lloyd-Jones



Although I am completely unfamiliar with this man's work and am not a NCT guy I wouldn't waste my time listening to a preacher who wasn't accused of being an "antinomian" on an occasion when preaching the Gospel as referenced by Dr Jones. The Law is what drives a person to Christ and the Gospel is what frees him from the chains and burden of the Law's condemnation and penalties for his sin. Christ fullfilled the Law perfectly on our behalf.


----------

